

Qt’s future for Nokia: Bringing apps to the next billion - pavlov
http://blog.qt.nokia.com/2011/06/21/qt%E2%80%99s-future-for-nokia-bringing-apps-to-the-next-billion/

======
pavlov
There's been speculation about Qt's future on HN. Now there's an official
statement from Nokia, but it's typically opaque. Here is the ElopNokia decoder
ring that may be helpful in understanding their announcements:

"Future disruption" == "We want to keep developing MeeGo as a plan B, but
don't tell Microsoft."

"The next billion users" == "You know, we sell a lot of featurephones. These
have become smarter mostly by accident, while everybody was occupied with our
real smartphones... Now we've noticed that these simpler phones aren't really
so bad compared to the mess we made with Symbian. So we'll try to make these
things even smarter while still keeping the prices suitable for Africa. Qt
somehow plays into all that, but we haven't really figured that out yet."

